# clear heat transfer paper



## Trainsandrebels (Mar 13, 2012)

So im looking for a clear heat transfer paper where I can can screen print my art work and then heat press em in hats and stuff.

I used the regular white paper, but i seen clear transfer paper.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

The only clear paper that I know of is for White Toner printers


----------

